# Do hens like to splash around in play pools?



## pioneerMan (Jun 26, 2021)

Or do they hate going in water like cats do?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They will stand in shallow pools of water. I had one inch deep pans that my birds could use. Then I switched things up and put wet sand in large litter pans. They would stand in it to cool down. 

The sand can be rinsed out by flooding the litter pan.


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

Depends on the chicken, I think. I have a couple who will stand in pools or puddles but won't necessarily splash in them, and only in brutally hot weather. The others don't seem to care for it, other than drinking out of it.


----------



## Ptamom (9 mo ago)

I have to put my chickens in the water. Today is extremely hot and it seems like it will be like this for a few weeks. I have tried the frozen berries to no avail. I put ice in all their water places but noticed they don’t drink unless they are around it, so I usually carry it to them. They were under my hubby’s truck but I moved them to the shaded area where I know they have dug a hole to cool down. Hoping this helps. Suggestions? Oh yes, I will give them some pedialyte tonight when they go in for the evening.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

First thing this morning I sprayed a section of my quail pen. They'll hunker in the wet during the day.


----------

